# Pamācības >  photometric curve

## gam

kā nolasīt/saprast photometric curve. tas ir flood loght ar 12000 lm.



varbut kads var isu lekciju nolasit.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Samērā vienkārši. Tas ir tas pats, kas grafiks, kurā līne tiek zīmēta pa X un Y asīm, tikai šeit viena ass ir polārā - tā norāda lenķi. Pati lampa (vai kas tas ir šajā gadījumā) ir novietota gravika centrā it kā uz to skatītos no sāna. Ja skaties uz lampu no 0 grādiem - spilgtums ir lilākais no tāda lenķa, to arī var redzēt grafikā. Tuvojoties 90 grādiem spilgtums samazinās, bet no 90 - 180 grādiem spilgtums ir nulle, jo sanāk, ka skaties uz lampu no aizmugures un loģiski, ka nekādu gaismu neredzi.

----------


## gam

ok, pateicos. kas ir tie skaitli 80-200, kandeli? +sis flood light ir ar ap 12000lm, no ta grafika var kaut ka izteikt, cik speciga gaisma ir uz, pienemsim, 10m?!

----------


## ansius

iegūsti vismaz fundamentālas zināšanas kas ir Kandela - cd un kas ir lumeni lm un daudziem jautājumiem uz reiz vajadzētu atkrist

----------


## gam

ok, paldies, ieshu macities  ::

----------

